# Flowers of sulfur?



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

somewhere I read where you can mix flowers of sulfur powder with vaseline to make a paste that is good for wounds does anyone know of this concoction? Thanks JIL


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

I answered down in the "survival" forum JIL. Did you know the FDA took "flowers" off the open market earlier this year? Only place I can get it is via an Amazon.com direct vender. It WILL burn an open wound and the vaseline will seal the wound,m possibly sealing in bacteria and certainly sealing in the burn.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Love the stuff!! all my pets get it for cuts and scrapes, and i use it for people too. works fast at healing. Most of the good mange meds are sulfur. never had any problem. I even put some in their dog food sometimes. Its a natural antibiotic.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

About 30+years ago, I put a mix of the powder and used motor oil on a puppy with mange. He went wild, rubbing his body all over the grass. I'm sure it burned but one application cured him of a bad case of mange.


----------

